# Anyone know the Chattanooga area



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in the general area of Chattanooga TN and have wondered if anyone has knowledge of the area and if so what options I have for B&M's. I would like to be able to pick up the occasional tin at a moments notice but the only sources I am aware of are tobacco shops that carry the normal drug store brands. 

Is there a Pipe shop anywhere near me? Or am I stuck with Atlanta, Nashville, and Knoxville. I like traveling, but would rather sit out on the bank of a stream and smoke a new sample. 

Help an impulsive smoker out.


----------



## paul1454 (Oct 17, 2009)

Walter MItty said:


> I live in the general area of Chattanooga TN and have wondered if anyone has knowledge of the area and if so what options I have for B&M's. I would like to be able to pick up the occasional tin at a moments notice but the only sources I am aware of are tobacco shops that carry the normal drug store brands.
> 
> Is there a Pipe shop anywhere near me? Or am I stuck with Atlanta, Nashville, and Knoxville. I like traveling, but would rather sit out on the bank of a stream and smoke a new sample.
> 
> Help an impulsive smoker out.


Wish I could help you, but I will say, if you are up in Knoxville for a football game or something, I would recommend leaf and ale out on Kingston pike. Great guys there. Have a good selection of their own blends and other popular blends. What I like most though, is that they've got some very comfortable chairs and flat panel TVs so you can try out the different blends and watch some sports. Can't beat that!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Burns Tobacconist:nod:

They have two locations...

Here's the linky ---> Chattanooga Billiard Club - Burns Tobacconist - Banquet and Conference Center

Great place!!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

There is a tobacco shop on Walnut Ave, right beside the "Big Lots" store. I havent been in there in quite a while, so cant say what they have. May be worth a try if youre driving by.

Forgot to say, but you already know - Walnut Ave in Dalton.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Thought I'd go ahead & post some pics of Burns for everyone I got off their website.

If your ever in Chatty, check this place out!:nod:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

wow, looks like a real nice place. I like the barber chairs. Are all those places for sitting around and smoking? do you need to join a club to smoke their.? 
What is that long table with the chairs used for? Playing cards? Meetings? Secret ritual sacrifices of virgins???
Jerry


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> wow, looks like a real nice place. I like the barber chairs. Are all those places for sitting around and smoking? do you need to join a club to smoke their.?
> What is that long table with the chairs used for? Playing cards? Meetings? Secret ritual sacrifices of virgins???
> Jerry


I smoked up front, but I'm pretty sure you can smoke in most of the rooms, as long as there's not something going on in there.

As far as the last part of your question... Why would anyone want to waste a perfectly good one by sacrificing it?:tongue1:


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's another one....

*Pipe One* 
3913 Brainerd Road 
Chattanooga TN 37411 
(423) 698-0180


----------



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

I have not been in pipe one, so I could be wrong, but I am under the impression that it is a head shop. 

Burns is a great place, but pretty much a cigar shop with a smattering of house blend pipe tobacco and a couple of pipes. I picked up a tin of Larson 2009 at a premium price. I don't mind so very much as I understand that the bills have to be payed. It would have been better if it were a tin of FVF or Escudo. It would be nice to see a large selection of tobaccos there as it really is a pretty cool place. I get a cigar there from time to time. And yup you can sit around like a guy and smoke and watch the game if you so desire. That is VERY cool. Can't think of a single bad thing about the place other then price. That goes with any B&M.

The shop on Walnut Ave is a really cool liquor store that has treated me well for a long time. The pipe tobacco selection is sadly wanting. They got Dogfish Head Reson de tre (sp?) in for me when I was going through withdrawals from it. They were the go to place for finding something beer wise before the Kroger next to them renovated and put in an absolutely stunning wine and beer section. Hundreds (yup, I said hundreds) of beer varieties to choose from and a great wine section. When we first saw it, my 5yo daughter was heard to exclaim "oh boy, where going to be here awhile, aren't we?" Right she was. They had Paulaner Salvatore, and I felt compelled to buy it all to send the message that they should not consider dropping it. That has become standing order number 1 to my wife. I drink a good bit of it, share it with others, and am considering bathing in the stuff. If you like a good Double Bock it is the fashizzle.


----------

